
We Design for Trainer Productivity - hkgumbs
https://trainervision.com/articles/how-we-design-for-trainer-productivity
======
hkgumbs
I'm founding Trainer Vision with my partner, who is a certified personal
trainer. Normally they write our blog posts since that's our target
demographic. This week we switched things up and I wrote a more explanatory
post. I think focusing on what your users do with most of their time is a
helpful frame for any developer or creator.

Happy to answer any questions or discuss any feedback!

